# Paris Nord vrs Paris Nord RER confused



## Teddie2 (Dec 21, 2011)

I am trying to plan our trip by train and on our way back from Bern to Paris the train schedule shows trains going into Paris Nord and others Paris Nord RER

I know that the RER is the metro but I am confused as to where the train in coming in that goes to Paris Nord RER
I will be going straight to London via Eurostar so need to be in Paris Nord
Can anyone clear this up for me.. thanks


----------



## x3 skier (Dec 21, 2011)

The RER is in the same complex as the Eurostar. It is all Paris Nord. You have a fairly long walk from the Eurostar tracks to the RER tracks but it is all inside (except maybe the actual platforms).

Technically the RER is not the same as the Metro even if they use some of the same tracks. 

I have taken the RER from CDG to Paris Nord to catch the Eurostar to London a couple of times and as I recall it took about 15-20 minutes to make the connection. 

Cheers


----------



## Teddie2 (Dec 23, 2011)

so if we come in at Nord RER we just have to walk through the terminal to get to the Eurostar or do we have to take another train..
why does the schedule say Nord RER then does that mean it comes in at a different section of the terminal


----------



## x3 skier (Dec 24, 2011)

RER lines B D E run to Paris Nord. From their platforms you walk to the Eurostar Gates. 

I have no clue what Paris Nord RER means unless it is some sort of identification of a different part of the complex. I have never seen the term before.

The Eurostar web site has a description of the Paris Gare du Nord, which is the French name of the station. 

Cheers


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 24, 2011)

Teddie,

For more info see: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gare_du_Nord

and

Paris Nord Train Station

Richard


----------



## Teddie2 (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks I did look at the links for the station description but its still very confusing.  I will try emailing the reservation DB Bahn to see if they can explain as their site shows trains coming into Paris Nord and Paris Nord RER and I am really not sure what the difference is..I don't want to make reservations to the wrong place


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 26, 2011)

Teddie2 said:


> Thanks I did look at the links for the station description but its still very confusing.  I will try emailing the reservation DB Bahn to see if they can explain as their site shows trains coming into Paris Nord and Paris Nord RER and I am really not sure what the difference is..I don't want to make reservations to the wrong place



Teddie,

Also see Magenta (Paris RER)

Be sure to click on the links 'Gare du Nord' (RER B and D) under 'Adjacent Stations' within the Magenta description

Also click on the link 'List Station of the Paris RER'  under See Also

Richard


----------

